

Visualization of Vivaldi's four seasons - guyr
http://www.motstudio.com/index.php?idWork=42

======
guyr
Here are a few links that give slightly more information:

[http://aqua-velvet.com/2010/09/lesquatrestacions-the-four-se...](http://aqua-
velvet.com/2010/09/lesquatrestacions-the-four-seasons-project/)

<http://minimalismi.net/photo/lesquatrestacions>

<http://datavisualization.ch/showcases/motstudio>

